# How to post on a forum



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

Very funny : http://uploads.ungrounded.net/188000/188612_Posting.swf

Hope it hasn't been posted before.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

That was good


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

That's awesome!

Study up folks there are some good points in there


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

See this thread.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That's hilarious..







I might have to do something similar to that except Canadianize it.


----------

